# ياريت متخصص في fiber



## نسائم الجنه (30 نوفمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اريد مساعده عندي اسئله كتيير في الفايبر اهمها ايه الفرق بين step index fiber ,و greded index fiber وامتي بستخدم ده وده وايه هو اقصي سرعه للفايبر ناس بتقول2G ,وفيه بيقول 1G وايه هي اقصي مافه يقدر يمشيها الفايبر انا باسمع انه يتوصل بين البلاد علشان نحقق اتصال دولي فايه هي اقصي مسافه


----------



## نسائم الجنه (2 ديسمبر 2012)

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين


----------



## momen84 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

انا شغال في الفايبر ....بس يا ريت توضح اسئلتك اكتر


----------



## momen84 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

بالنسبة للسؤال بتاع الفرق بين step index و graded index , الفرق الاساسي في التكوين , قلب الstep index له معامل انكسار refraction coefficient n1 اكبر من معامل انكسار الغلاف n2 و لكن لا يوجد تدريج في تغير معامل الانكسار بينما في ال graded index معامل الانكسار يتدرج من n1 الي n2 بحسب معادلة معينة و يظهر الصور المرفقة التفاصيل الفنية للتكوين




Multimode_Graded_Index




Multimode_Step_Index




Single_Mode_Step_Index


----------



## momen84 (3 ديسمبر 2012)

اما بالنسبة لل 1g و ال 2g .....فبصراحة انا مش فاهم بالظبط هم ايه يا ريت توضح اكتر


----------



## نسائم الجنه (5 ديسمبر 2012)

اولا باشكر حضرتك علي ردك عليا ومشاركتك بارك الله فيك 
ثانيا بالنسبه 1g , 2g اقصد بيها سرعه كابلات الفايبر كام جيجا بايت في الثانيه .
ثالثا امتي باستخدم ال single mode وامتي باستخدم multi mode انا قريت قبل كده ان السينجل للvoice و المالتي موود في ال data 
طيب ماينفعش استخدم ال ال سينجل لل data 
وسؤالي الاخير ينفع الحم كابل single مع مالتي موود
واخييييييييييييييييييييييييرا انا اسفه جدا علي الاطاله معلش انا ماصدقت حد يرد عليا 

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك ياباشمهندس ................


----------



## momen84 (5 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

اولا لا شكر علي واجب

ثانيا بالنسبة لسرعة الفايبر نظريا سرعته لا محدودة بمعني انه الفايبر حتي الان اثبت انه من اكتر وسائل نقل المعلومات سرعة و كفاءة و المحددات الوحيدة للوصول لسرعات اعلي هي محددات الاجهزة نفسها و مسافة اللينك (في شركات عملت تجارب علي الفايبر وصلت بيه ل 100 جيجا بت في الثانية وحاليا تجاريا وصلوا ل 40 جيجا بت في الثانية لمسافات اعلي من 10 كم)
انا حاليا شغال علي شبكة اللينك بيوصل فيها ل 12.5 كم و السرعة بتوصل 2.5 جيجا بت في الثانية علي اجهزة هواوي و زون و الكاتيل باستخدام تكنولوجيا ال GPON (Gigabit Passive Optical Networks) و السرعة دي بتوصل عند المستهلك عند معدل فقد حتي -28 dBm باستخدام شبكة توصيل FTTH(Fiber To The Home) و ده اللي انا شغال في حاليا

اما بالنسبة لاستخدام السينجل مود و المالتي مود فده بيعتمد علي المسافة بالاساس و في ردي السابق عقلت لك انه المالتي مود اقصي مسافة ليه هي 300 ل 400 متر بينما ال سينجل مود ممكن يوصل حتي 20 كم و بيستخدم في الغالب في البنية التحتية لشبكة الاتصالات لانه في السينجل مود الفقد قليل جدا اقل من المالتي مود بكتير -0.1 dBm . 

اما بالنسبة لاستخدامات المالتي و السينجل فده مرهون بالمسافة و الbandwidth المطلوب لنقل الداتا....يعني لو قلنا انك محتاجة bandwidth عالي لمسافة قليلة ممكن تستخدمي المالتي مود .....لكن اقولك الصراحة دلوقتي كل الناس بتستخدم السينجل مود لانه سعره اصبح قريب اذا مكنش ارخص من المالتي مود و كمان بيدي كفاءة اعلي منه بكتير خصوصا في المسافات الطويلة

الشبكة اللي انا شغال عليها حاليا بتعمل حاجة اسمها convergence او aggregation يعني انها بتحط الvoice و الdata و كمان video streaming (IPTV) علي نفس الكابل و الاجهزة هي اللي بتعمل multiplexing ما بين الحاجات دي علي حسب ال VLAN tagging لكل traffic لوحده 


اما بالنسبة للحام المالتي مود و السينجل مودفده برضه رديت عليه في بوست سابق ليكي و قلت انه صعب خاصة مع اختلاف قطر الcore لكل واحد (Multimode 50-100 um and Single mode 7-10 um ) و لحامهم مع بعض صعب لعدم وجود splicing machine بتشتغل علي الاتنين في وقت واحد و كمان لو حصل لحام حيحصل عندك dispersion عالي جدا و السيجنال حتتأثر و ممكن متوصلش و ده الغالب


----------



## HSPA (6 ديسمبر 2012)

*الله يعطيك العافية*

م مؤمن شرح مختصر ومفيد


----------



## momen84 (6 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا hspa انا بحاول المساعدة بس :34:


----------



## zima86 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بخصوص اقصى باندويدث يقدر يشيله الاجهزة الدولية بتكون 100 جيجا لكل wavelenth و اللينك الواحد بيشيل 96 Wavelength و بالنسبة للمسافات بتوصل 120 كم . اما بخصوص اجهزة ال GPON دي تعتبر اجهزة Access و الجيل الحالي بيكون Tdma Over WDM اقصي باندويدث بيكون 2.4 جيجا في الدون و 1.25 في الابلينك و الجيل الجديد GEPON البورت بيكون 10 جيجا في الاب و 2.5 في الدون طبعا فيه تطوير فظيع في ال Access و وصل حاليا ل WDM-POn و OFDM-PON و OCDMA-PON طبعا يختلف نوه الsinglemode fiber علي حسب التطبيق و بيبدأ طبقا لمواصفات ITU-T من G.652.a لحد d و فيه تعديلات في مواصفات الفيبر لحد G.657


----------



## zima86 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

اسف مؤمن بس الفقد بيكون بال dB مش بال dBm


----------



## momen84 (25 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

و الله احنا بنستخدم الdBm في قياس الفقد علي ويفلنث 1310....لانه السيجنال اقصي فقد ليها علي الاو ال تي بيكون -28dBm


----------



## wasooo (16 يناير 2013)

للرفع


----------



## EngMuhamad (22 أبريل 2013)

معاكم مهندس محمد عبدالله مهندس اوبتيكال فايبر لو حد مش فاهم حاجه فى المجال ده يكلمنى 01066902012


----------



## bebo13 (26 سبتمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم وشكرا لافادتكم بس انا كنت بدأت ادرس في مجال wireless convergence ولو حد يقدر يدلني على material مفيدة كبداية استرشد بها


----------

